
Show HN: Meetingplace.io – An Alternative to Meetup - chrisa
https://meetingplace.io/
======
chrisa
Hi HN! I started MeetingPlace 2 months ago after Meetup's $2 RSVP pricing test
announcement, which didn't sit well with me at all as a group organizer:
[https://www.meetup.com/lp/payment-
test-20191016](https://www.meetup.com/lp/payment-test-20191016)

In just two months 65 groups have gone live, with over 450 people signing up -
which I think is pretty awesome!

From a technical side, it uses Rails 6 with React for the tricky UI parts.
ActionText is probably my favorite new rails feature for the rich text boxes -
it was super easy to set up!

